# Appalachian Striper Clud DNR Benifit Open on Lake Hartwell Jan. 16



## Beetle Bailey (Dec 23, 2009)

APPALACHAIN STRIPER Club we will have our yearly DNR benefit tournament on Jan. 16, 2010  
entry fee 100.00    80% payback
big fish 25.00 100% payback
twt $20.00  100% payback
2  fish weighh-in with a 21" MIN. LENGTH
LAKE HARTWELL WEIGHT IN AT BROYLES LANDING
WE HAVE SEVERAL SPONSORS FOR THIS TOURNAMENT 
5th PLACE GUARANTEED 150.00
10th PLACE GUARANTEED 100.00
PLUS OTHER GUARANTEED PLACES TBA
CHECK US OUT AT ASC.STRIPERBOARD.COM


----------



## Beetle Bailey (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like we are going to have a great turn out. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Beetle Bailey (Jan 18, 2010)

*Winners*

Thanks for the turnout we had a full filled with 28 boats. congratulations to our winners Jeff Gerrin and Tim Adrain with 24.88lbs they also had Big Fish of 19.10lbs winning a total of over $2000


----------



## brett30030 (Jan 18, 2010)

Why were their prizes for 1st-8th place, and one for 10th place, but none for 9th place??? We tried to figure that out on the ride home. Guess what team i was fishing with


----------

